# Church History Curriculum



## Hamalas (Nov 21, 2008)

Do y'all know of any good Church History curriculums? My dad is a PCA pastor and has been thinking about teaching an adult Sunday School class on Church History for some time now. He has traditionally used B.K. Kuiper's book, "The Church in History" but he doesn't really like it. We are looking for something that is distinctly reformed, but we also want it to be a good introduction. Many of the people that go to our church are young in the Reformed faith and we just want to provide a good overview. Any suggestions?


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 21, 2008)

Church History lectures by John Gerstner
https://store.ligonier.org/product.asp?idDept=M&idCategory=CH&idProduct=HAN02MC

Making of the Protestant Reformation by R.C. Sproul
https://store.ligonier.org/product.asp?idDept=C&idCategory=CH&idProduct=MAK02CI

Reformation Overview (Not sure if this is from a Reformed perspective) 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Reformation-Overview-PDF-Curriculum-Curtis/dp/B00091QSTW/ref=pd_cp_d_2?pf_rd_p=413864101&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00091QSU6&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=161HZRPJ7FRA4P5JPHEK]Amazon.com: Reformation Overview PDF Curriculum: Ken Curtis: Movies & TV[/ame]

History of Christianity PDF Curriculum by Timothy George (Timothy George is a Baptist who believes in the Doctrines of Grace.)
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/History-Christianity-Curriculum-Timothy-George/dp/B00091QSU6]Amazon.com: History of Christianity PDF Curriculum: Timothy George: Movies & TV[/ame]

Amazing Grace: The History and Theology of Calvinism (Reformed perspective)
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Grace-History-Theology-Calvinism/dp/B0006B46K8]Amazon.com: Amazing Grace: The History & Theology of Calvinism w/Free 59 pg. Study Guide: The Apologetics Group, James Gelet, Eric Holmberg, R.C. Sproul, D. James Kennedy, George Grant, Stephen Mansfield, Tom Ascol, Thomas Nettles, Walter Bowie, Walt[/ame]

Christian History Institute has some material on church history. I do not know if it is Reformed.
Welcome : Christian History Institute


----------

